
“Information gerrymandering” influences voters - meerita
http://news.mit.edu/2019/information-gerrymandering-influences-voters-0904
======
privong
About 2 weeks ago there was some discussion on the Nature "News and Views"
piece discussing this result:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20909056](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20909056)

------
29athrowaway
Are these graphs undirected?

You do not have follow your followers/friends. They will see your updates but
you won't see theirs.

------
GreaterFool
Someone please save democracy from the people! They just can't be trusted...

~~~
ColanR
We should just leave politics to the professionals.

~~~
GreaterFool
I was joking when I wrote it but it's no joke really. We're meat machines. And
after thousands of years we finally start to figure out how our primitive meat
brains tick.

Eventually some neural network will be able to sway one's vote by showing a
cute dog picture at just the right time.

We better start thinking about what we need after democracy has ran it's
course...

~~~
ColanR
I wasn't serious either, more sarcastic than anything else. I don't think that
we should leave it to the pros - especially when the prevailing 'realpolitik'
political theory explicitly eschews moral guidelines in favor of pragmatics.
What happens to us peons when the professional overlords get tired of playing
nice?

------
sbhn
Thats why the politicians and there henchmen need more secret powers to middle
man facebook, doh i mean, police facebook, you know, just in case the Russians
and the Chinese are influencing your vote for trump

